# Tomatoes



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine are dragging their feet (vines!) getting ripe this year. Plenty of green ones but they're taking their sweet time. No doubt we'll get plenty but just curious if anyone else notices the same thing. I have no one else nearby to compare to. My take is the soil took a bit longer to warm up late spring when planted.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine are doing quite well fruit wise but just as every year blight is killing them nice and steady


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Plants are doing well, but ripening is another matter, (1) cherry tomatoes ripe, everything else green, the early girl are all green, no sign of ripening at all. Seemed like last year at this time we were eating them.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

The old lady has a greenhouse and starts hers early, she’s been getting them for 6 weeks now, peppers, cukes, beans and zucchini


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

My tomatoes are slow. But peppers are banging out


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Bearblade said:


> Mine are dragging their feet (vines!) getting ripe this year. Plenty of green ones but they're taking their sweet time. No doubt we'll get plenty but just curious if anyone else notices the same thing. I have no one else nearby to compare to. My take is the soil took a bit longer to warm up late spring when planted.


Not sure if you are aware of this thread? Some good info and progress of gardens. 








2022 Garden Thread


Well it won't be long now. Any new ideas and or plans for this year?




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Bearblade said:


> Mine are dragging their feet (vines!) getting ripe this year. Plenty of green ones but they're taking their sweet time. No doubt we'll get plenty but just curious if anyone else notices the same thing. I have no one else nearby to compare to. My take is the soil took a bit longer to warm up late spring when planted.


Yep same here. Got 3 ripe ones so far. Definitely slower their year.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

No ripe ones yet on my celebrity or mountain fresh tomatoes. The cherry tomatoes over the last week have finally started ripening. This is my third baggie or so. Take to work quick snack deal.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> My tomatoes are slow. But peppers are banging out
> View attachment 846992


Shishito? Or pepperoncini?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Bonnie’s garden is producing tomatoes as well as beans, cucumbers, peppers, broccoli, lettuce, and berries so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Shishito? Or pepperoncini?


Shishito


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Shishito


I have one plant this year. Last year the early peppers had a little heat, this year the couple I've eaten so far have none.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Slow here too 
Picked a few cukes and green peppers radishes and lettuce has been producing for a while now.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Tomatoes, tomatoes, tomatoes...

I've been growing tomatoes for myself, friends, family, co-workers, neighbors for 30 years or so and this year is the best yet. I have three plots with nine plants at a local Grand Haven community garden . I've planted Early Girl, Purple Cherokee, Celebrity and Golden Jubilee in the hopes that I'll have tomatoes into September. As I recall all started plants have been from Home Depot .I've been picking for about ten days including this morning so if my plants look a "bit" bare -



Early Girl -










Celebrity:










Purple Cherokee -










Golden Jubilee -










9mm Hi-Power


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Cherry tomatoes are ripening daily, bigger varieties have alot of green none ripe yet. Cucumbers are wild, more than i know what to do with. Rabbits ate a hole in plastic fencing and only ate my green beans!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

jr28schalm said:


> My tomatoes are slow. But peppers are banging out
> View attachment 846992


My situation exactly.
40 plants- mostly San Marzanos but also a good mix of large slicers and small ones like sweet 100’s
2 little cherries showing color yesterday
Been eating zucchini, yellow squash and cakes for a few weeks now as well as a few shishito


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

I have four tomato plants and they are ALL loaded with green tomatoes. LOTS OF THEM!! I got three red ones so far this year, and when they get ripe, I don't know what I'm gonna do with all of those tomatoes all at the same time.
Green bell peppers started out slow but we just had some stuffed peppers yesterday from the ones that I grew and they were huge, and a lot more coming soon.
Banana peppers are doing great and my Jelapenias are too hot to eat, but I'm getting lots of them. Yellow onions are doing real good as are my green onions. Grew some chives, basil and parsley that are doing great too.
Might be my last year for my garden. I live in a condo, had a garden for 16 years, not all of a sudden, I was sent a letter stating that a garden is against the bi-laws and I have to remove it. I will fight it at our annual meeting in the fall because there are no condos behind us. Since nobody lives behind us, who complained??? Who even sees the garden but me & my neighbors that also have a garden and also got a letter.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

sureshot006 said:


> Mine are doing quite well fruit wise but just as every year blight is killing them nice and steady


I had that problem a few years ago, then I started pouring my expired milk with 50% water at the roots of the plants, and all of our egg shells from all the eggs we use after we smash them up. That helped a great deal for the blight, if you are referring to the large black spot on the bottom of the tomatoes. I don't know if that is blight or not, but it stopped happening when I added the calcium from the milk & egg shells. And mixed with water, the milk soaks in the ground and there is no odor as one would expect. There is probably a commercial calcium product that you can use as well. I've used epsom salt a few times in the past too at someones suggestion, but expired milk & egg shells are going into the garbage disposal anyway so why not use it in the garden?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

IGGY said:


> I had that problem a few years ago, then I started pouring my expired milk with 50% water at the roots of the plants, and all of our egg shells from all the eggs we use after we smash them up. That helped a great deal for the blight, if you are referring to the large black spot on the bottom of the tomatoes. I don't know if that is blight or not, but it stopped happening when I added the calcium from the milk & egg shells. And mixed with water, the milk soaks in the ground and there is no odor as one would expect. There is probably a commercial calcium product that you can use as well. I've used epsom salt a few times in the past too at someones suggestion, but expired milk & egg shells are going into the garbage disposal anyway so why not use it in the garden?


That is blossom end rot.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

My blight was pretty much cured this year (so far) by pruning all near the ground, mulching with leaves and picking off any dead leaves as I see them

No doubt I have just jinxed myself


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> Mine are doing quite well fruit wise but just as every year blight is killing them nice and steady


Our newspaper had an article last week stating that tomatoes were about one to two weeks behind due to the weather. I think it was something from MSU but not sure. I paid attention as a lot of my tomatoes had dry rot which after reading up found is caused by the blossom getting wet in early stages and rotting the tomato as it grows. We are now getting a lot of big tomatoes with some ripening and others taking their good old time. Plants themselves seem to be dying on some for who knows what reason.


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> That is blossom end rot.


Did not read this before typing my reply above. That blossom rot got a bunch of my early tomatoes.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Blossom end rot seems under control (been applying bonemeal and tomatone (fertilizer) to each planty weekly. Fruit is definitely taking it's time ripening. 

Of our two varieties (mountain fresh and roma) the Roma fruit is small and appear underdeveloped. I will not be planting Roma again (at least not buy from the same greenhouse). The mountain fresh looks good but is just taking it's sweet time to ripen. 

Overall the garden has been a bit of a disappointment this year. Cucumbers came in beautifully then got wiped out by downy mildew. Lettuce was doing fantastic and then almost overnight bolted and is now bitter (even after me carefully trimming just about every other day to prevent it from bolting). Of the squash and zucchini I planted the zucchini looks really sad, though my yellow squash is doing great. Just kind of a mixed bag this year for whatever reason.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Cherry tomatoes (Sweet 100s) are producing well, already picked a couple of cereal bowls full. Early girls are loaded and ripening, picked a half dozen. Big boys are just starting to change color. Hungarian peppers are slow but got 2 so far. No bell peppers yet. Only have 2 zucchini plants but already picked 11. Doing better than last year.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Not a single ripe tomato yet, but the plants are going insane. We had really low hopes for our last minute garden this year, since it was the first year. I just picked a spot and hit it with the tractor. Must be good ground, my goodness have we been covered in veggies like never before. 

We will have melons and pumpkins for the whole 'hood. 

When the tomatoes start banging it'll be hectic. Gotta pick up more jars.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I just seen on FB Marketplace a neighbor of ours has a “Farm Stand” out by the road with overflow from their garden. Their kids are keeping it stocked and it’s run of donation only on the honor system. That’s awesome.

Maybe see if we can add some of our surplus to their kitty.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

Yep, my plants are full of green tomatoes which are very good when fried. I will have way too many tomatoes when they start turning red all at the same time. I don't do any canning, so I will be giving them away to all of my neighbors I suppose. The few ripe ones I picked this year are very meaty & tasty. They are way better than store boughten tomatoes.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

jiggin is livin said:


> I just seen on FB Marketplace a neighbor of ours has a “Farm Stand” out by the road with overflow from their garden. Their kids are keeping it stocked and it’s run of donation only on the honor system. That’s awesome.
> 
> Maybe see if we can add some of our surplus to their kitty.


Great idea to help the kids out. I''m sure they would appreciate you donations to their veggie stand.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

oops went out there this morning the first Roma is turning red! Yesterday it was green so things are starting to happen!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Mine are doing quite well fruit wise but just as every year blight is killing them nice and steady


Are you planting in the same place yearly?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Are you planting in the same place yearly?


Yep. Not much of a choice. But yes that is part of why I get it annually. I think they say you'd have to not plant for 7 years to be sure it is gone.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Yep. Not much of a choice. But yes that is part of why I get it annually. I think they say you'd have to not plant for 7 years to be sure it is gone.





sureshot006 said:


> Yep. Not much of a choice. But yes that is part of why I get it annually. I think they say you'd have to not plant for 7 years to be sure it is gone.


Maybe you could try some containers for a year or two.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My mountain fresh still holding green. Some roma are getting ripe but the fruit is very small - little bit larger than a grape tomato in most cases.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Maybe you could try some containers for a year or two.


I did. They ended up getting it too. Maybe it came from the greenhouse


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Where did the soil in the containers come from?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Haven't had a single ripe tomato yet but the plants are healthy so far.


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

My early girls have given up a dozen or so red tomatoes and my super sweet 100's are yielding a pint to a quart a day, lots of tomato skins floating in the crapper every morning. Lots of cukes, green peppers and summer squash. Green beans about done. Brussel sprouts are so-so.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Just picked a 'Whopper' variety last week. There are several ripening right now. My other heirloom varieties, Mortgage Lifter, Hillbilly and Italian Canner don't have much fruit yet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> Where did the soil in the containers come from?


Bags. Mix of miracle gro and topsoil.

It could even be from touching a contaminated plant then touching the other.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Haven't had a single ripe tomato yet but the plants are healthy so far.
> 
> View attachment 847572


 look good. I see you prune up pretty high. Is that a little over a foot?


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Bags. Mix of miracle gro and topsoil.
> 
> It could even be from touching a contaminated plant then touching the other.


yeah could be. are you using a soaker hose to water?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> yeah could be. are you using a soaker hose to water?


Yes

This year I didn't do any pruning. Didn't change anything. Trying different varieties.

I have a fair amount of ripe maters right now so it's not a total loss. I always get enough.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Yes
> 
> This year I didn't do any pruning. Didn't change anything. Trying different varieties.
> 
> I have a fair amount of ripe maters right now so it's not a total loss. I always get enough.


thats all that matters. Mine are coming along slowly. Kinda puny though. I am going to do some things different next spring


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

I picked four tomatoes today. Yesterday, they were barely getting red. Overnight they ripened it seems. My green peppers are always my best crop of anything else. Had stuffed peppers twice now and gave some peppers away, and there are several ready again for stuffed peppers. I have four pepper plants. Banana peppers and Jelapenias are doing awesome, but the Jalapenias (spelling)? are too hot to eat. EXTRA, extra hot!!! Like eating acid.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

IGGY said:


> I picked four tomatoes today. Yesterday, they were barely getting red. Overnight they ripened it seems. My green peppers are always my best crop of anything else. Had stuffed peppers twice now and gave some peppers away, and there are several ready again for stuffed peppers. I have four pepper plants. Banana peppers and Jelapenias are doing awesome, but the Jalapenias (spelling)? are too hot to eat. EXTRA, extra hot!!! Like eating acid.


Jalapeño


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> look good. I see you prune up pretty high. Is that a little over a foot?


At least. Probably 15-18".


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> At least. Probably 15-18".


My wife does the same. I called her out on it . And she said go super crop your weed plants..lol..


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven’t really ever had a problem with blight. But our old garden was only done for 3 years and this one at the new place is the first year. Everything is growing GREAT and we did minimal work in a hurry besides work the ground up. No additional nutrients and no amendments. But it’s where they used to store their round bales, so it was pretty compacted. Must have been good for nutrients too.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Have one cherry tomato plant that all of the tomatos do not ripen all the way to the stem. Is it because the plant is lacking something or maybe to much of something. Have 4 other plants that ripen just fine. Thought maybe I gave it to much 46-0-0. Have never had this happen before.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Plumman said:


> View attachment 848329
> 
> 
> Have one cherry tomato plant that all of the tomatos do not ripen all the way to the stem. Is it because the plant is lacking something or maybe to much of something. Have 4 other plants that ripen just fine. Thought maybe I gave it to much 46-0-0. Have never had this happen before.


Is it possibly an heirloom variety?


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Radar420 said:


> Is it possibly an heirloom variety?


That is very possible. The greenhouse could have got some of their seeds mixed up when planting. Thought I picked all the same variety of red transplants.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

46-0-0 fertilizer is just nitrogen, which is great for growing new green leaves, and growth. Not real good for promoting flowers, and fruit production. I use it for plants that I don't want to flower. Rosemary, Basil, etc.


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> 46-0-0 fertilizer is just nitrogen, which is great for growing new green leaves, and growth. Not real good for promoting flowers, and fruit production. I use it for plants that I don't want to flower. Rosemary, Basil, etc.


I was thinking I may have put to much nitrogen around that plant. Getting good yield of fully ripe fruit off the remaining 3. This is the first year I've used it on my tomatoes. Normally only use Miracle Grow tomato food. Was trying to get away from foliar application to help control fungus spread, so added some nitrogen to my granular fertilizing. Was just hoping that the under riping tomatos wasnt caused by another plant disease.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 847693


LMFAO!
🤣


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Plumman said:


> Thought maybe I gave it to much 46-0-0.


I have never heard of using urea on tomatoes. Sweetcorn yes.

On a side note, after a couple of days of cool fall like rain, I have my first signs of blight. Battle stations!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Just went out to water last night and it looks like my pickles got trampled. We shall see what happens. 

Still no ripe tomatoes, brussels are loving the cooler temps. Squash, pumpkins and melons are still ever exploding.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> On a side note, after a couple of days of cool fall like rain, I have my first signs of blight. Battle stations!


Gave my tomato plants a hydrogen peroxide treatment last evening. I'll give it another dose this evening. Supposed to help slow blight from progressing.


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

I thought my cukes were done, I have been getting very few the last week or two after having a bumper crop earlier. Tonight I was sitting and rocking while watching a fire in the pit and watched my lab pick and eat 3 small ones in less than an hour. The mystery has been solved. I glad he doesn't like tomatoes.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> I have never heard of using urea on tomatoes. Sweetcorn yes.
> 
> On a side note, after a couple of days of cool fall like rain, I have my first signs of blight. Battle stations!


First rule of blight club, we don't talk about blight club.


----------

